# ناطحات السحاب ( انشائها واسرارها )



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 أبريل 2006)

*


منذ القدم سعى الإنسان بشكلٍ غريزي للإرتفاع في الإنشاءات, فقام العديد من العمال في أوروبا ببناء الكاتدرائيات, بالإضافة إلى عدد لا يحصى من الأبراج, وذلك من أجل إلهاب المخيلة الإنشائية. وقد كان من الضروري على الإنسان أن يقوم بإنشاء ناطحات السحاب بشكل أساسي لتوفير المساحة التي يمكن أن نقوم ببناء عدد من المباني عليها. كما حدث أن قامت الحضارات القديمة بشكلٍ غريزي بإنشاء مبانٍ شاهقة الارتفاع لتعظيم موتاهم لكن بدرجة محدودة. وحتى فترةٍ ليست بالبعيدة لم يكن بإمكاننا أن نبني إنشاءات لا يتوقف ارتفاعها عند حد معيّن. 
فقد ظهرت في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر تقنية جديدة عارضت كل الحواجز التي تحول دون الارتفاع في الإنشاءات, وفجأة أصبحت فكرة إقامة أبراج شاهقة الارتفاع ممكنة, والتي قد يصل ارتفاعها إلى آلاف الأقدام فوق سطح الأرض. 
وفي هذه المقالة, سنلقي نظرة على الإبداعات التي فعلت عملية بناء هذه الإنشاءات الرائعة, كما سنقوم بفحص القضايا المعمارية الأساسية التي تدور حول إمكانية بقاء ارتفاع ناطحات السحاب قابلاً للزيادة, علاوةً على القضايا التصميمية التي تعالج هذا الأمر, وفي النهاية سنحاول أن نتكهن بمستقبل ناطحات السحاب وارتفاعها. 



برج التجارة العالمي: عندما تم تدمير برج التجارة العالمي في الحادي عشر من أيلول من عام 2001 م, بدا أنّ البرجين سيصمدان لكن بعد أقل من ساعتين انهار كلاهما. 

مقاومة الجاذبية الأرضية: 
العقبة الرئيسية التي تواجه عملية الارتفاع في علو البناء هي مقاومة الجاذبية الأرضية. 
تخيل أنك تريد حمل صديقاً لك على كتفيك, فإذا كان هذا الشخص خفيف الوزن ستبدو هذه العملية ممكنة, لكن لو أنّ شخصاً آخر تمّ وضعه على كتفي صديقك الذي تحمله فإنّ ثقل الوزن الملقى على كتفيك سيكون كبيراً عليك كي تحمله لوحدك. فلإقامة برجٍ مرتفع من الناس ستحتاج إلى عدد أكبر من الأشخاص في الأسفل (القاعدة) لدعم الأشخاص الموجودين في الطبقات العليا. 
وهذه هي طريقة بناء الأهرامات, حيث يتوجب توافر مواد مدعمة أكثر في الأسفل, وذلك لدعم قسم المواد المركبة في المنطقة العلوية. وفي كل مرّة نضيف فيها طبقة فأن مجمل القوة الواقعة على كل نقطة في الأسفل تزيد الضغط عليها, وإذا ما استمررنا في زيادة قاعدة الهرم سيصبح ذلك غير قابل للتطبيق بسرعة كبيرة كون أنّ القاعدة السفلية ستتطلب مساحة واسعة من الأرض المتاحة. أما بالنسبة للمباني التقليدية المصنوعة من القرميد والمورتار يمكننا زيادة سماكة الجدران السفلية إذا ما أردنا بناء طوابق علوية جديدة وبعد أن تصل إلى ارتفاع محدد ستصبح هذه العملية غير عملية, لكنّ السؤال يدور حول ما هي أهمية الارتفاع في البناء إذا خسرنا المساحة الموجودة في الطوابق السفلية؟ 

وباستخدام هذه التقنية لن يكن بمقدورنا تجاوز حد ارتفاع الـ10 طوابق كون أن عملية الارتفاع بأكثر من ذلك لكن تكون عملية. 
لكن في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر ظهرت تطورات وظروف ساعدت المهندسين على كسر هذا الحاجز. 
فالظروف الاجتماعية التي قادت إلى إنشاء ناطحات السحاب كانت تتمثل في نمو المراكز الحضرية الأمريكية خصوصاً في شيكاغو, إضافةً إلى الحاجة إلى تواجد مركز العمل في أماكن قريبة من المدن, دفعت المهندسين للتفكير بشكل جدّي في إيجاد حل لبناء إنشاءات ولمخاطر سقوط المباني التي يمكن العمل على إنشائها بشكل مرتفع. 
والتقدم التقني الأساسي الذي جعل إمكانية بناء ناطحات السحاب واردة تمثل في تطور إنتاج الحديد والفولاذ, وذلك من خلال إنتاج القضبان الحديدة والصلبة التي منحت المهندسين مجموعة كاملة جديدة من البلوكات الإنشائية للعمل, كما قدم لنا التطور التقني القضبان الحديدة ذات الوزن الخفيف التي تستطيع أن تدعم وزن أكبر بطريقة أفضل من الجدران القرميدية الصلبة التي كانت مستخدمة في عمليات إنشاء المباني القديمة, كما أن هذه القضبان قادرة على تقليص الحاجة إلى مساحة أكبر خلال الإنشاءات. أضف إلى ذلك أن الإمكانيات الفولاذية البسمرية ساعدت المهندسين المعماريين في التخلي عن الحديد في الإنشاءات كونها هي الطريقة المثالية في إنتاج صناعة الفولاذ, الأمر الذي مهد لنا الطريق لبناء إنشاءات أكثر ارتفاعاً مما كان في السابق. *​


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (4 أبريل 2006)

*تابــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع*

*
شبكة ضخمة من العوارض: 
التدعيم الذي تتلقاه ناطحات السحاب يكمن في الهيكل الفولاذي. فالقضبان المعدنية تعمل على تثبيت المبنى من كلا الجانبين, كما يتم وصل القضبان العمودية بالقضبان الأفقية في كل طابق من المبنى, وفي العديد من المباني تتواجد القضبان القطرية داخل العوارض للحصول على قدرة تدعيم إنشائية أكبر, وعن طريق هذه الشبكة ذات الأبعاد الثلاثية يتم نقل ثقل المبنى إلى القضبان العمودية, ومن ثم تقم هذه الأعمدة بنقل الثقل إلى قاعدة البناء التي تقم بدورها بنشر هذه القوة الضاغطة على التركيبات الثانوية تحت المبنى. 
وعندما نقوم بإنشاء ناطحة سحابٍ مثالية يتوجب علينا وضع القضبان العمودية على الأرضية المنتشرة حيث تلقي بوزنها على طبقة القالب الحديدي التي تتوضع على شبيكة العوارض الأساسية. وهذه بدورها تتألف من مجموعة من الطبقات الفولاذية الأفقية مرتبة بشكل دوري على شكل طبقتين أو أكثر (انظر إلى المخطط في الأسفل). 




ويتم وضع هذه الشبيكة على طبقة سميكة من البيتون يتم صبها مباشرة على المادة الطينية الصلبة الموجودة كأرضية للبناء. أما في كل المباني الثقيلة تتركز قاعدة الأرضية على الأرصفة البيتونية الضخمة التي تمتد بشكل كامل باتجاه الأسفل لتصل إلى أرض حجر الأساس. 
وتعد الجدران الخارجية الستائرية إحدى أهم الميزات التي يمنحنا إياها الهيكل الفولاذي, وهي بحاجة إلى دعم وزنها, الأمر الذي سمح للمهندسين المعماريين ببناء ما يريدون بشكل عكسي بالكامل للجدران السميكة الموجودة في الإنشاءات التقليدية. 
يذكر أنّه في العديد من ناطحات السحاب التي تمّ بناؤها في خمسينات وستينات القرن الماضي كانت الجدران الستائرية مبنية تقريباً بالكامل من الزجاج لمنح ساكنيها رؤية مدهشة لمدينتهم. 

العمل على جعل ناطحات السحاب عملية: 
في الفقرة السابقة رأينا أنّ عملية صناعة الحديد والفولاذ فتحت الباب لإمكانية بناء الأبراج, لكن ذلك لم يكن هو السبب الوحيد الذي جعل حلم بناء ناطحات السحاب حقيقة, بل يضاف إلى ذلك أنّه كان من الضروري على المهندسين المعماريين العمل على جعل هذه الإنشاءات عملية. 

فعندما تقوم ببناء إنشاء يتلف من أكثر من ستة طوابق, ستبدو عملية إنشاء الأدراج تقنية لا يمكن استخدامها, ولهذا السبب لم تكن عملية تحول حلم إنشاء ناطحات السحاب إلى حقيقة أمراً وارداً بدون ظهور تقنية المصاعد والتي أتت عن طريق المصادفة. فمنذ تركيب المصعد في متجر هاو أوت الكبير في مدينة نيويورك في عام 1857 م أصبحت المصاعد العمودية جزءاً لا يتجزأ من تصميم ناطحات السحاب. 
فمن البديهي عندما نقوم بإنشاء المصاعد بشكل يمنع تكتل الناس في طوابير من أجل الوصول إلى بيوتهم, لكن المشكلة تكمن في تطلّب المصاعد العمودية عدد كبير من غرف المبنى, وبالتالي سنخسر مساحة كبيرة من الإنشاء, ومن هنا كانت مسألة من أهم المسائل الواجب مراعاتها في أي تصميم ناطحة سحاب. 
كما نّ مسألة أمان المبنى تعتبر من أهم المسائل الواجب أخذها بعين الاعتبار, فناطحات السحاب الحالية لم تكن لتصبح بهذه الجودة بدون اكتشاف المواد المضادة للحرائق في الأبنية في القرن التاسع عشر, وقد تمّ تجهيز ناطحات السحاب بجهازٍ رشاش معقد قادرٌ على إطفاء معظم الحرائق قبل أن تنتشر على نطاق واسع, وذلك لحماية مئات الساكنين والعاملين في بناء يرتفع إلى آلاف الأقدام وبدون مخرج أمان. 
يذكر أن المهندسين المعماريين أولوا اهتماماً خاصاً براحة قاطني الأبنية. ففي بناء إمباير ستايت, على سبيل المثال, تم تصميمه بالشكل الذي يسمح بوجود نافذة في كل 30 قدم. 
كما أنّ بناء البنك التجاري في مدينة فرانكفورت في ألمانيا يتضمن على مناطق حدائقية هادئة داخل المبنى على قبالة مناطق مكاتب العمل وبشكل متسلّق لولبي. وبهذا نلاحظ أنّ أي تصميم بناء ناجح لا يعتمد على السلامة الإنشائية فقط بل على جودة استخداميته ورضا الساكنين به. 

مقاومة الرياح: 
يتوجب على ناطحات السحاب أن تتعامل مع القوة الأفقية للرياح إضافة إلى مواجهة ضغط الجاذبية الأرضية. فمعظم ناطحات السحاب يمكن أن تتحرك بضعة أقدام كشجرة تهتز أمام الرياح بدون تعريض سلامة البناء إلى أي خطر, لكن المشكلة تكمن في شعور الناس الساكنين في هذا البناء بهذه الحركة الأفقية. 

وهنا يجدر بنا التنويه إلى أنّ طريقة تثبيت البناء ببساطة هي الطريقة الأساسية للسيطرة على التأرجح الأفقي. ففي كل عقدة تلتقي فيها العوارض مع القضبان العمودية سيقوم الإنشاء بربطها وتثبيتها من الأعلى إلى الأسفل لتكون ككلٍّ واحد مرن, كما سيتم تسليح منطقة المصاعد الموجودة في منتصف البناء بالجلمون الفولاذي القوي التي سيتم تثبيته بالقضبان العمودية, الشيء الذي يفسّر وجود أكثر من حشوة بيتونية في منتصف معظم المباني الحديثة, كما أنّ ذلك سيساهم في تحمّل هذه الإنشاءات لأضرار الهزات الأرضية, كونها تتحرك بشكل أساسي لاهتزازات الأرض الأفقية, وبهذا سنحول دون إجهاد الهيكل الفولاذي والتوائه. لكن المشكلة تتلخص في شعور ساكني البناء بهذه الحركة, إضافة إلى أنّ العملية ستؤدي إلى إلحاق الضرر بالأجهزة والأثاث, الأمر الذي دفع العديد من الشركات للعمل على تطوير تقنية جديدة تقوم بصد الحركة الأفقية عن طريق إضعاف قوّة الاهتزازات, ولهذا تمّ استخدام أجهزة ترطيبية للرياح في بعض المباني, كما هو الحال في مركز سيتي كورب في مدينة نيويورك. 
وخلال هذه العملية المعقّدة تقوم الأنظمة الزيتية الهيدروليكية بدفع 400 طن من البيتون إلى الخلف والأمام في الطوابق العلوية لنقل ثقل المبنى من جانبٍ إلى آخر. ولمعرفة كيف تقوم الرياح بتحريك المبنى ونقل الثقل من مكان إلى آخر, فقد تمّ استخدام نظام كمبيوتري معقّد يرصد هذه الحركة كما توجد أنظمة أُخرى تعمل على توزيع ثقل المبنى عن طريق شواقيل كبيرة. 

تاريخ ناطحات السحاب: 
كما لاحظنا في الفقرات السابقة, نجد أنّ ناطحات السحاب يتم إنشاؤها بمختلف الأشكال والأحجام محتوى الهيكل الفولاذي يجعلها إنشاءات مرنة جدّاً, لكن المشكلة تكمن في مخيلة المهندسين والمصممين المعماريين الذين يقومون بجمع القضبان والعوارض. 

فناطحات السحاب التي تمّ إنشاؤها في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر كانت على شكل العلب المصممة من الحجارة والجدران الزجاجية الستائرية. 

لكن في بدايات القرن العشرين بدأت العملية الجمالية تتغير بإضافة المؤثرات القوطية المبالغ فيها لإخفاء شكل الإنشاء الصندوقي الفولاذي. وفي الفترة الممتدة بين عشرينات القرن العشرين وأربعينياته عملت الحركة الفنية الديكورية هذه المسألة لإنشاء المباني كي تبدو على شكل الصروح الفنية كناطحة سحاب إمباير ستايت وكريسلر. 
ثم حدث تحول في خمسينيات القرن الماضي عندما بدأ يظهر الأسلوب العالمي بحيث تبدو ناطحات السحاب بدون زخارف أو بمقدار بسيط من الزخارف, الأمر الذي يفسر إنشاؤها بالمجمل من الزجاج والفولاذ والبيتون. ومنذ ستينات القرن العشرين أخذ العديد من المصممين المعماريين ناطحات السحاب إلى آفاق جديدة غير متوقعة. فواحدة من هذه التنوعات المدهشة كانت تتمثل في جمع مقاطع هيكلية عمودية متنوعة أو أنابيب ضمن مبنى واحد. وبرج سيرز في شيكاغو يعتبر مثالاً حيّاً على هذه النظرة الإبداعية في الإنشاءات, فهو يتألف من تسعة أنابيب مصطفة بارتفاعات مختلفة, الأمر الذي جعل المبنى يبدو كالشخص المترنح السكر. 

ناطحة السحاب الأعلى في العالم: 
منذ أن بدأت عملية بناء ناطحات السحاب في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر, تنافست المدن والشركات لإنشاء البرج الأكثر ارتفاعاً في العالم. لكن حتى الآن ما زال هذا الموضوع مثيراً للجدل, حيث لم يتفق كل الناس على بناء واحد. 
بشكل تقليدي تعرّف المبنى على أنه إنشاء غايته السكن فيه, وهذا ما يستثني العديد من الإنشاءات الطليقة المرتفعة مثل بناء سي إن الموجود في مدينة تورنتو الذي يصل ارتفاعه إلى 1815 قدم. 
وعلى أيّة حال ما زال يدور الجدل حول المباني التقليدية. فعلى سبيل المثال, إذا قمنا بحساب لوامس السطح ضمن الارتفاع سيصل ارتفاع برج سيرز إلى 1730 قدم وبدون هذا اللامس سيكون على ارتفاع 1450 قدم فقط, لكن بشكل تقليدي فإنّ هذه الإنشاءات الديكورية يتم سحبها بدون اللوامس العليا. 
وبهذا نصل إلى السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه: من هو البناء الأكثر ارتفاعاً؟ 
إنّه برج تايبيه 101 في تايوان, فعلى الرغم من أنه يحتوي على تسع طوابق أقل من برج سيرز, لكن ارتفاع هذا البناء أكثر بـ220 قدم من برج سيرز وبـ187 أكثر من برج بتروناس الموجود في ماليزيا والذي كان الأكثر ارتفاعاً قبل إتمام إنشاء برج تايبيه 101. 
للأمام والخلف: 
إنّ لقب البناء الأعلى في العالم ينتقل بشكل منتظم من ناطحة سحاب إلى أُخرى, إذ أنّ هذه القضية تعد واحدة من أثر المسابقات تنافسية في عالم الإنشائيات. 
فالمهندسون والمصممون المعماريون يحملون في قلوبهم بشكلٍ دائم تحديات بناء إنشاءات أكثر ارتفاعاً, كما أنّ الشركات والمدن تنجذب بشكل دائم إلى مجد بناء الإنشاء الأعلى في العالم فيها. وكما هو معروف فإنّ برج تايبيه 101 هو البناء الأكثر ارتفاعاً, لكن التنافس لن يتوقف أبداً, حيث يوجد أثر من 50 مشروع يمكن أن يحطم الرقم القياسي, كما يتم العمل على بعض ناطحات السحاب القديمة لتحطّم الرقم القياسي, لكن السؤال يكمن في التالي: هل هذه الإنشاءات قابلة للبناء أو قادرة على تحطيم الرقم القياسي؟ 
وفقاً لبعض الخبراء الهندسيين يعد المال هو العائق الوحيد لذلك وليس التقنية, لأن المبني ذات الارتفاع الشاهق تتطلب مواد مدعمة متينة وعميقة وأرضيات صلبة غالية الثمن, إضافةً إلى احتياج الطواقم الإنشائية إلى رافعات متقنة ونظام أنبوبي لإيصال البيتون والمواد المدعمة إلى الطوابق العليا, أي ما يكلّف عشرات المليارات من الدولارات لإنشاء ناطحة سحاب واحدة. 
كما يمكن إضافة المشاكل اللوجستية التي تتعرض لها المصاعد. فلجعل الطوابق العلوية من إحدى ناطحات السحاب التي تتألف من 200 طابق يمكن الوصول إليها بسهولة فإننا سنحتاج إلى مساحة كبيرة من المنطقة الوسطى من البناء, ولحل هذه المشكلة يمكن تنظيم المصاعد بحيث يتم تقسيمها بشكل يسمح لمصعد بالوصول إلى منتصف المبنى ويقوم بعد ذلك مصعد آخر بالوصول إلى القسم العلوي من البناء. 
أمّا بالنسبة لتصور ما هو المطلوب في ناطحات السحاب في المرحلة القادمة, انقسم الخبراء إلى قسمين: قسم يرى أنّ البناء يتميز بالتقنيات المذهلة ليصل إلى ارتفاع الميل (1609 م- 5280 قدم), وقسم يرى أننا بحاجة إلى تطوير مواد أكثر قوّة وأكثر خفّة, بالإضافة إلى مصاعد أسرع وآلات مضعفة لتأرجح المباني قبل أنّ تصبح هذه المباني هشة وضعيفة. 
نظريّاً, لا يجد المهندسين أي حاجز في وجه أحلامهم, كون أنّ التطور التقني المستقبلي قد يقود إلى مدن ممتلئة بناطحات السحاب كما يقول بعض الخبراء, بالإضافة إلى ظهور فكرة إسكان مليون شخص أو أكثر في بناءٍ واحد كأمر وارد الحدوث. 
وعلى أيّة حال, يتوجب علينا أنّ نعمل في المستقبل على تقليص المساحة التي نريد إنشاء المباني فوقها, وذلك لتركيز التطوير في منطقة واحدة عوضاً عن نشره في مناطق غير مستغلة. 
فمدن ناطحات السحاب ستكون أكثر ملائمة للأعمال التي يمكن تجميعها في مدينة واحدة لتخفيض الوقت المستهلك في السفر والمواصلات.​*


----------



## المعماري اليمني (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا مهندس جودي 
على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## troy_119 (5 أبريل 2006)

شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييييييير ع المعلومات


----------



## مهندس علي الخفاجي (5 أبريل 2006)

هل يوجد لديكم طريقة لحساب ابعاد الاساس الشريطي


----------



## معمارية طموحة (6 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات اختي العزيزة 
وهل تعلمين ان اول ناطحات سحاب في العالم كانت في شبام حضرموت في اليمن حيث كان ارتفاع المبنى يصل الى ثمان طوابق!!! ومن الطين

وكذلك مباني صنعاء 

قصرغمدان التي تعددت الروايات في ارتفاعة فمنهم من يقول ان ارتفاعة عشرة طوابق كل طابق اربعون ذراعا وان في الدور الاخير المخصص للملك كان يزى الطير من السماء!

وهذا لايمنع ان التقنية الحديثة اسهمت بدور كبير في بناء الابراج العالية لكن هل فكروا في التأثير النفسي؟؟؟!


----------



## محمودعبدالرؤف (18 مايو 2006)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل ده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لكم جميعا واتمني ان اكون قد افدتكم بما لدي من معلومات واتمني من الله تعالي ان يجعل من هذا الموضوع بذرة لنبت فكر جديد وللتوصل لمعلومة جديدة وجيدة ومفيدة للبشرية

والله خير معين


----------



## المهندس ضياء (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرآ على هذه المعلومات الرائعه والجميله والمفيده يا جودي مجدي


----------



## adel077 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات الجيدة والتي كنت في حاجة لها فشكراً مرة أخرى ولك كل التقدير


----------



## adel077 (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً على هذه المعلومات الجيدة والتي كنت في حاجة لها فشكراً مرة أخرى ولك كل التقدير


----------



## Ms.A plus (21 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## 3raby (22 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع والجبار ده


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (7 يناير 2007)

هنا هضع روابط الاخوة الاعضاء للموضيع الخاصة بناطحات السحاب ليكون الموضوع مكتمل ومرتبط ببعضه معلومات ومشاريع

ناطحات سحاب من الطين - شبام حضرموت 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2427

ناطحات سحاب متنقلة تمهد لعصر المدن المتحركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3607

ناطحات سحاب 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=3608


عالم ناطحات السحاب skyscraper (متجدد)
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=12608


ناطحات السحاب ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=7277


----------



## esamzico2 (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : وبعد 
اعرفكم بنفسي (معماري/عصام زكربا) من مصر طالب في تمهيدي ماجيستير جامعة القاهرة 
اود من حضرتكم ان تساعدوني في بحثي الذي اقوم باعداده والذي يدور حول احدث النظم التي تم البناء بها في اهم المشاريع العالمية ومشروعي هو ابراج الامارات وانا ابذل قصار جهدي وما بوسعي لتجميع اي معلومات عنه او رسومات وهذا ضعب بالنسبة لي لنقص مصادر المعلومات وبما انكم من اصحاب الخبرة في هذا المجال ارجو منكم ان تمدوني بماينفعني من معلومات عن التصميم واسلوب التنفيذ والمساقط وصور لتنفيذ المشروع واسماء الشركات التي قامت يه وانا اثق بالله ثم فيكم بانكم سوف تساعدوني 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
معماري /عصام زكريا esamzico1 yahoo com
خريج 2006 القاهرة


----------



## دينا حامد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## فؤاد لعجال (13 نوفمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع شكرا لك


----------



## ffares213 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## RBF (21 نوفمبر 2007)

really , very very nice topic,.. very useful too


----------



## crismis2000 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لك على الموضوع الجميل ده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## stars_whisper (4 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والمتميزة 
خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## وحش العمارة (6 يونيو 2008)

شكرا مهندس جودي 
على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## nero12 (7 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا

وياريت تدعمه بالصور والرسومات التوضيحيه

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ارك لافر (7 يونيو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المعماري اسامه (7 يونيو 2008)

تسلم علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## بيكووو (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:


----------



## وائل ايراجون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد موفق فى موضوعك 
وموضوع بأمانه مفيد جدا 
ومشكوووور على مجهودك لنقل المعلومات
تحيــــاتى ...


----------



## البوليتكنك (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووور
يعطيك العافية


----------



## whiteworld (8 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جدا علي هذا المقال الرائع


----------



## mohamed2009 (8 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## أسد الغابة (26 يوليو 2009)

مشكور جدا، وبارك الله بكم


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## احمدعباس79 (6 مايو 2011)

ياريت من لديه معلومات عن بناء اسس برج سيرز


----------



## omer_d (6 مايو 2011)

شكرا عاااااااااااااااااااااااااشت الايادي


----------



## خالد الكندي (28 يوليو 2011)

لو يكون فيه صور يكون احسن بس حقيقة شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (30 يوليو 2014)

موضوع جميل شكرا


----------



## eng-musaab (5 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (8 أغسطس 2014)

موضوع جميل وطريقة طرح اجمل شكرا لك


----------

